# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Hoxha Shefqet Krasniqi ben thirrje qe nxisin urrejtje

## MafiaWarz

Shefqet Krasniqi ben thirrje per Urreitje ndaj krishterve ne ket rast edhe ndaj Shqiptarve sepse shum Shqipetare jane te krishter


Ja hogjallart e paqes jo urreitjes dhe tolerances





Qfar mendoni a meriton titullin e hoxhes ky ? dhe a meson urreitje feja? apo keta hoxh duhet tju merret e drejta te ligjeroin per fe??

----------


## USA NR1

MafiaWarz u knaqe tu hapur tema,LOOOL
sipas meje nuk duhet per te u hapur kesoj tema,
Pershendetje

----------


## MafiaWarz

> MafiaWarz u knaqe tu hapur tema,LOOOL
> sipas meje nuk duhet per te u hapur kesoj tema,
> Pershendetje


USA perderisa nen forumi eshte Toleranca Fetare neve na duhet te diskutojm per kete dhe jo te postojm vetem te mirat por te gjitha 
Kur nje prift u qua dhe foli kunder  muslimanve dhe i quajti me bisht erdhen shum shum reagime  dhe u quajt zagar ndersa per kit zagarin tejter kerkush nuk thot asgje... dhe duhet te diskutohet kjo a duhet ndaluar e drejta ketyre hogjve qe qojn kosoven drejt shkatrrimit dhe urrejtjes njeri per tjeterin sipas meje ky o TRADHTAR dhe duhet tju hiqet e drejta per te ligjeruar fe sepse siq e dim feja nuk do urreitje ky flet te kunderten  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## USA NR1

po ky Hoxh Shefqet Krasniqi ,edhe kunder nenes tereze ka folur,une vete personalisht edhe jam musliman,nuk kam per kete person asnje rrespekt,mendimi im ky person edhe fejen muslimane po e percan, se sduhet me i interesu politike ne feje,pe luan nje tjeter rol por edhe jo si hoxhallare

----------


## bani

> a duhet ndaluar e drejta ketyre hogjve qe qojn kosoven drejt shkatrrimit dhe urrejtjes njeri per tjeterin


po , duhet me ligj
biles duhen denuar me burgim per propagande antikombetare, duhet nje ligj per kete.

----------


## USA NR1

> po , duhet me ligj
> biles duhen denuar me burgim per propagande antikombetare, duhet nje ligj per kete.


*me te vertete jam shume dakord,se duhet per ta denuar*

----------


## ximi_abedini

ky eshte hoxha i cili ka dhen kontributin me te madh per vedijsimin per fen islame  ne kosov dhe eshte njeri prej atyre qe ka kontribu ne qlirimin e kosoves sepse ky hoxh te cilin sot e quani tradhtar ka len familjen ka len lluksin dhe dhe ka kap armen dhe ka luftu per lirin e kosoves dhe ky sot eshte hoxha me i kerkuar ne mbar evropen mirpo ky ka zgjedh kosoven qe te kontriboj ne vendlindjen e vet

qdo njeri qe nuk e njeh ket hogj ka urrejtje ndaj tij mirpo ai qe do ta njoh do ta ndrroj menjeher ket mendim 

nese nuk eshte montim hogja ka dasht te thot  se inshalla do jem prej atyre qe urrejm per ate qe kan be te krishteret sepse ata shpiken nje fe te re dhe ben nje njeri zot me ate qe ben te krishteret toka dhe qiejt deshen te pelcasin 

dhe nese duhet te denohet ky hogj ather duhet te denohen te gjith hogjollaret ne kosov dhe shqiperi dhe ne mbar boten dhe te gjith muslimanet qe praktikojn fen islame sepse te gjith baz e kan kuranin dhe synetin dhe ligjerojn sipas tyre por asgje nuk thojn nga vetvetja 

ne video shihen kullat binjake ato nuk kan te bejn asgje me fen islame sepse ato kulla i rrezoj jehudet e izraelit dhe per te sot ka deshmi sa te dush dhe gjith bota e di nje gje te till perveq te verberve

----------


## apollo12

> ky eshte hoxha i cili ka dhen kontributin me te madh per vedijsimin per fen islame  ne kosov dhe eshte njeri prej atyre qe ka kontribu ne qlirimin e kosoves sepse ky hoxh te cilin sot e quani tradhtar ka len familjen ka len lluksin dhe dhe ka kap armen dhe ka luftu per lirin e kosoves dhe ky sot eshte hoxha me i kerkuar ne mbar evropen mirpo ky ka zgjedh kosoven qe te kontriboj ne vendlindjen e vet
> 
> qdo njeri qe nuk e njeh ket hogj ka urrejtje ndaj tij mirpo ai qe do ta njoh do ta ndrroj menjeher ket mendim 
> 
> nese nuk eshte montim hogja ka dasht te thot  se inshalla do jem prej atyre qe urrejm per ate qe kan be te krishteret sepse ata shpiken nje fe te re dhe ben nje njeri zot me ate qe ben te krishteret toka dhe qiejt deshen te pelcasin 
> 
> dhe nese duhet te denohet ky hogj ather duhet te denohen te gjith hogjollaret ne kosov dhe shqiperi dhe ne mbar boten dhe te gjith muslimanet qe praktikojn fen islame sepse te gjith baz e kan kuranin dhe synetin dhe ligjerojn sipas tyre por asgje nuk thojn nga vetvetja 
> 
> ne video shihen kullat binjake ato nuk kan te bejn asgje me fen islame sepse ato kulla i rrezoj jehudet e izraelit dhe per te sot ka deshmi sa te dush dhe gjith bota e di nje gje te till perveq te verberve


O biro rri para Kive. Po me vje gjynah per ty, J e ka hin ne tem sikur Gomari ne balte.  Koeficienti i intelegjences tuaj nuk e kalo perqindjen e nje femije 8 vjeqar.

----------


## USA NR1

> ky eshte hoxha i cili ka dhen kontributin me te madh per vedijsimin per fen islame  ne kosov dhe eshte njeri prej atyre qe ka kontribu ne qlirimin e kosoves sepse ky hoxh te cilin sot e quani tradhtar ka len familjen ka len lluksin dhe dhe ka kap armen dhe ka luftu per lirin e kosoves dhe ky sot eshte hoxha me i kerkuar ne mbar evropen mirpo ky ka zgjedh kosoven qe te kontriboj ne vendlindjen e vet
> 
> qdo njeri qe nuk e njeh ket hogj ka urrejtje ndaj tij mirpo ai qe do ta njoh do ta ndrroj menjeher ket mendim 
> 
> nese nuk eshte montim hogja ka dasht te thot  se inshalla do jem prej atyre qe urrejm per ate qe kan be te krishteret sepse ata shpiken nje fe te re dhe ben nje njeri zot me ate qe ben te krishteret toka dhe qiejt deshen te pelcasin 
> 
> dhe nese duhet te denohet ky hogj ather duhet te denohen te gjith hogjollaret ne kosov dhe shqiperi dhe ne mbar boten dhe te gjith muslimanet qe praktikojn fen islame sepse te gjith baz e kan kuranin dhe synetin dhe ligjerojn sipas tyre por asgje nuk thojn nga vetvetja 
> 
> ne video shihen kullat binjake ato nuk kan te bejn asgje me fen islame sepse ato kulla i rrezoj jehudet e izraelit dhe per te sot ka deshmi sa te dush dhe gjith bota e di nje gje te till perveq te verberve


ximi pershendetje vella,
pse ky hoxhe thote > Nena Tereze e ka vendin mu ne mes te xhenemit,a ky hoxhe i vendos denimet se ku duhen njerezit me shku a ne xhenem a ne xhenet?
si e komenton ty kete....
Pershendetje vella

----------


## apollo12

> ky eshte hoxha i cili ka dhen kontributin me te madh per vedijsimin per fen islame  ne kosov dhe eshte njeri prej atyre qe ka kontribu ne qlirimin e kosoves sepse ky hoxh te cilin sot e quani tradhtar ka len familjen ka len lluksin dhe dhe ka kap armen dhe ka luftu per lirin e kosoves dhe ky sot eshte hoxha me i kerkuar ne mbar evropen mirpo ky ka zgjedh kosoven qe te kontriboj ne vendlindjen e vet
> 
> qdo njeri qe nuk e njeh ket hogj ka urrejtje ndaj tij mirpo ai qe do ta njoh do ta ndrroj menjeher ket mendim 
> 
> nese nuk eshte montim hogja ka dasht te thot  se inshalla do jem prej atyre qe urrejm per ate qe kan be te krishteret sepse ata shpiken nje fe te re dhe ben nje njeri zot me ate qe ben te krishteret toka dhe qiejt deshen te pelcasin 
> 
> dhe nese duhet te denohet ky hogj ather duhet te denohen te gjith hogjollaret ne kosov dhe shqiperi dhe ne mbar boten dhe te gjith muslimanet qe praktikojn fen islame sepse te gjith baz e kan kuranin dhe synetin dhe ligjerojn sipas tyre por asgje nuk thojn nga vetvetja 
> 
> ne video shihen kullat binjake ato nuk kan te bejn asgje me fen islame sepse ato kulla i rrezoj jehudet e izraelit dhe per te sot ka deshmi sa te dush dhe gjith bota e di nje gje te till perveq te verberve


 O biro rri para kive. Po me vje gjynah per ty.  Koeficienti i intelegjences tuaj nuk e kalon perqindjen e nje femije 8 vjeqar. Po qfar hogje je ka mbron ti bre. Ai nuk eshte hogj, po shejtan

----------


## ximi_abedini

> O biro rri para Kive. Po me vje gjynah per ty, J e ka hin ne tem sikur Gomari ne balte.  Koeficienti i intelegjences tuaj nuk e kalo perqindjen e nje femije 8 vjeqar.


nuk jam biri yt 

me mir pranoj te kem intelegjencen e nje femiju sesa intelegjencen tuaj dhe te njerzve si ju te cilet jeni te humbur dhe ju duket vetja qe jeni gjeni dhe i dini te gjitha 

une nuk kam njohuri sa ti dhe shum te tjer une ndoshta jam shum i dobet por une jam njeri qe gjithmon e flas te verteten dhe nuk perkrahi njerzit qe bejn shkatrrime ne tok por i perkrah dhe i mbroj te gjith njerzit e pafajshum

----------


## ximi_abedini

> ximi pershendetje vella,
> pse ky hoxhe thote > Nena Tereze e ka vendin mu ne mes te xhenemit,a ky hoxhe i vendos denimet se ku duhen njerezit me shku a ne xhenem a ne xhenet?
> si e komenton ty kete....
> Pershendetje vella


pershendetje vella 
jo hoxha nuk ka vendos por vetem e ka then ate qe thot kurani dhe syneti dhe nje gje te till nese do pyten do e thojn te gjith muslimanet ne mbar boten dhe sipas kuranit dhe synetit qdo njeri qe i pershkruan zotit shok qdo njeri qe i beson njeriut per zot ai do hy ne zjarr sepse zoti eshte nje dhe i pa temeta dhe nuk ka nevoj per djal dhe per shok ndersa nen tereza isain e ka besu si djal te zotit dhe sipas kuranit kjo nuk e meriton gjenetin dhe per te eshte zjarri sepse e ka besu zotin me te meta dhe e ka besu nje njeri si djal te zotit

----------


## Explorer

> Shefqet Krasniqi ben thirrje per Urreitje ndaj krishterve ne ket rast edhe ndaj Shqiptarve sepse shum Shqipetare jane te krishter
> 
> 
> Ja hogjallart e paqes jo urreitjes dhe tolerances
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gniva...eature=related
> 
> Qfar mendoni a meriton titullin e hoxhes ky ? dhe a meson urreitje feja? apo keta hoxh duhet tju merret e drejta te ligjeroin per fe??


O Mafishe, ti je turpi i Islamofobeve.

O Islamofobe , allahile gjeni ndonje me te mencur qe t'ju prezantoje me me dinjitet ne kete forum se ky Mafishja ua

mori ftyren.  Nese jeni ne pushime, atehere me mire lereni bosh rubriken tuaj se sa t'ju perfaqesoje ky analfabet 

mafishja.


Hajt me t'mira.

----------


## Disa

> ximi pershendetje vella,
> pse ky hoxhe thote > Nena Tereze e ka vendin mu ne mes te xhenemit,a ky hoxhe i vendos denimet se ku duhen njerezit me shku a ne xhenem a ne xhenet?
> si e komenton ty kete....
> Pershendetje vella


Po duke u bazuar ne Kuran Tereza e ka vendin midis xhehnemit..........
Me thuaj se cfare ka kontribuar Tereza per Shqiptaret?!!


Me t'mira

----------


## USA NR1

> pershendetje vella 
> jo hoxha nuk ka vendos por vetem e ka then ate qe thot kurani dhe syneti dhe nje gje te till nese do pyten do e thojn te gjith muslimanet ne mbar boten dhe sipas kuranit dhe synetit qdo njeri qe i pershkruan zotit shok qdo njeri qe i beson njeriut per zot ai do hy ne zjarr sepse zoti eshte nje dhe i pa temeta dhe nuk ka nevoj per djal dhe per shok ndersa nen tereza isain e ka besu si djal te zotit dhe sipas kuranit kjo nuk e meriton gjenetin dhe per te eshte zjarri sepse e ka besu zotin me te meta dhe e ka besu nje njeri si djal te zotit


normal qe kame rrespekt ndaj ty ximi,dhe e di se ty shkruan te verteten gjithnje,dhe nuk ofendon asnjerin,Rrespekt..
por kjo nuk eshte pergjigjjja,(sipas meje hoxha nuk duhet me more neper goje,me emer njerezit psh.Filani ka me shku ne xhenem,LOOL)
feja muslimane eshte paqe,pastaj shume mire e dijme se cfare obligimi duhet me kry hoxha,e jo politike .
Pershendetje ximi

----------


## USA NR1

> Po duke u bazuar ne Kuran Tereza e ka vendin midis xhehnemit..........
> Me thuaj se cfare ka kontribuar Tereza per Shqiptaret?!!
> 
> 
> Me t'mira


shiko vella Disa,jami shume te vetedijshem se per fat te keq,disa hoxhallare edhe politike po bejne,ajo eshte tjeter pune neve a na pelqene a jo,
ja psh.ne mes te shkupit ne Xhami jane rrahur,
se edhe une jam musliman dhe feja ime eshte paqe,

kam nje pyetje pra per ty.
psh, Nena tereze vetem pse eshte tjeter fe do te shkoje ne xhenem?
e tash nje musliman qe ska bere as nje te mire , do te shkoj ne xhenet?

cdo te mira vella

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Shefqet Krasniqi ben thirrje per Urreitje ndaj krishterve ne ket rast edhe ndaj Shqiptarve sepse shum Shqipetare jane te krishter
> 
> 
> Ja hogjallart e paqes jo urreitjes dhe tolerances
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gniva...eature=related
> 
> Qfar mendoni a meriton titullin e hoxhes ky ? dhe a meson urreitje feja? apo keta hoxh duhet tju merret e drejta te ligjeroin per fe??


Pyetja e vertete do te ishte se cfar mendoj per tipat qe kane be ate video , dhe sinqerisht per mua ata tipa nuk jane asgje tjeter vecse nje thes me jashteqitje te kafsheve shtepiake. 

Turp kur shikon  qe edhe ne shekullin e infromatikes ka akoma debila te ketij niveli. 

Nje mesazh per ata tipat qe kane be ate video , ne kemi pa kryqezatat e juaja, kjo qe beni nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecse nje lloj kryqezate kunder fese islame. 
Nuk patet sukses me arme dhe te jeni te sigurte qe nuk dote keni sukses as me genjeshtrat qe po i servoni ne internet. 


GV_USA

----------


## MafiaWarz

> ky eshte hoxha i cili ka dhen kontributin me te madh per vedijsimin per fen islame  ne kosov dhe eshte njeri prej atyre qe ka kontribu ne qlirimin e kosoves sepse ky hoxh te cilin sot e quani tradhtar ka len familjen ka len lluksin dhe dhe ka kap armen dhe ka luftu per lirin e kosoves dhe ky sot eshte hoxha me i kerkuar ne mbar evropen mirpo ky ka zgjedh kosoven qe te kontriboj ne vendlindjen e vet
> 
> qdo njeri qe nuk e njeh ket hogj ka urrejtje ndaj tij mirpo ai qe do ta njoh do ta ndrroj menjeher ket mendim 
> 
> nese nuk eshte montim hogja ka dasht te thot  se inshalla do jem prej atyre qe urrejm per ate qe kan be te krishteret sepse ata shpiken nje fe te re dhe ben nje njeri zot me ate qe ben te krishteret toka dhe qiejt deshen te pelcasin 
> 
> dhe nese duhet te denohet ky hogj ather duhet te denohen te gjith hogjollaret ne kosov dhe shqiperi dhe ne mbar boten dhe te gjith muslimanet qe praktikojn fen islame sepse te gjith baz e kan kuranin dhe synetin dhe ligjerojn sipas tyre por asgje nuk thojn nga vetvetja 
> 
> ne video shihen kullat binjake ato nuk kan te bejn asgje me fen islame sepse ato kulla i rrezoj jehudet e izraelit dhe per te sot ka deshmi sa te dush dhe gjith bota e di nje gje te till perveq te verberve



Gjithmon gjeni nje zgjidhje per te arsytuar dhe mbuluar terrorismin dhe qellimin e ti qe e keni te nisni nga ketu... me thuaj keta a jan jahudi apo te krishtere???? dhe kush i meson keta keshtut 






*O Usame o Usame zhduk ushrin amerikane o usma o usame rrite nderin e muslimanve???*??

Ky ka kontribuar per Shqiptaert??? po edhe Anton Kcira ka kontribuar per ta ne menyren e vet secili por kjo qe kan ber nuk i arsyton asnjerin por ky vazhdon ta bej njeher ofendon Nenen Tereze pastaj mbjell urrejtje



*Disa* perjigja per ty edhe pse ti nuk me pergjigjesh ne temen TURKIA aty te kam shkruajtur diqka dhe ke mbetur goj mbyllur sepse shihesh qe nuk perfaqson Shqiptaret por Arabet edhe ti...

Nena Tereze ka sjell imazhin e Shqiptarve neper bot me Ikonen e Nenes Tereze bota ka identifikuar shqiptaret si njerz te dashuris paqes miresis dhe jo TERRORISTA si ben ky hogjallari ketu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MIRIAM

> Me thuaj se cfare ka kontribuar Tereza per Shqiptaret?!!


Shoqatat e saja humanitare kane ushqyer shqiptaret e Kosoves gjate luftes si refugjate :shkelje syri: 
Po Muhamedi cka ka ba te mire per shqiptare,se te keqiat  i dime te tere :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Pyetja e vertete do te ishte se cfar mendoj per tipat qe kane be ate video , dhe sinqerisht per mua ata tipa nuk jane asgje tjeter vecse nje thes me jashteqitje te kafsheve shtepiake. 
> 
> Turp kur shikon  qe edhe ne shekullin e iinfromatikes ka akoma debila te ketij niveli. 
> 
> Nje mesazh per ata tipat qe kane be ate video , ne kemi pa kryqezatat e juaja, kjo qe beni nuk eshte asgje tjeter vecse nje lloj kryqezate kur fese islame. 
> Nuk patet sukses me arme dhe te jeni te sigurte qe nuk dote keni sukses as me genjeshtrat qe po i servoni ne internet. 
> 
> 
> GV_USA



Injoranca dhe ikja prej temes ket e keni zgjidhje tejter nuk keni asgje!! nese ske fjal rri shuj... e mos shpik sepse e dim qe ju jeni te zgjuar per te bere peralla  :ngerdheshje:

----------

